# I need help from "no-see-ums" bites!!!!



## joyzilli (Apr 28, 2006)

We just came back from a great week in Florida, but I was attacked by the no see ums!!!  This has never happened to me before - I have over 100 bites.  I'm finally home now, but still itching.  I feel like I tried everything.  I could use some help - I'm not sure what else I can do to relieve the itching.

Is there anything to do ahead of time to avoid getting these bites??

Thanks
Joyce


----------



## Kay H (Apr 28, 2006)

Benedryi on the inside and calamine on the outside.


----------



## steve1000 (Apr 28, 2006)

I have had problems with noseeums the past couple of years when I visited certain places in Florida. I read that using an insect repellant with Deet or Avon Skin So Soft might be helpful. I used them this year on my trips and they did seem to help quite a bit. I still got a few bites but not that many. I used Benedryl to relieve the itching for those bites and found it to work very well.


----------



## Tia (Apr 28, 2006)

I used hydrocortisone cream OTC for the bites. To prevent getting them Off Skintastic bug spray seemed to help.


----------



## bigrick (Apr 29, 2006)

I don't know if the FL noseeums are the same as the ones in Maine.  I got a welt that was 5" in diameter from one bite of the Maine critter.  Yikes did that itch!  The whole welt itched!  My friend laughed long over this.  The only cure: Moosehead beer until I forgot about the itch!  Within 4 days the welt was gone and I was atop Katahdin.  So keep your eyes open for noseeums!


----------



## joyzilli (Apr 29, 2006)

Thanks guys!!  I'm still itching - but not as bad.....

Are these No see ums in the carribbean as well?  I've never had any trouble there.


----------



## Tia (Apr 29, 2006)

Yes the USVI is where the no-see-ums found me. They don't care for some people and they love others.


----------



## KarenLK (Apr 29, 2006)

A friend had it so bad one year that her dermatologist had to give her a cortisone shot.


----------



## Gracey (Apr 29, 2006)

Joyce, what part of Florida were you in?  I have never had a problem with them before.  It doesn't sound very pleasant.  Are they in the sand??

Laurie


----------



## Janette (Apr 29, 2006)

They are the same as sand fleas. If there is a nice breeze, they can't land on you to bite, but otherwise, spring and fall bring them to me. I use benedryl gel. I keep it by the bed so that I can reach it during the night. Mine usually stop itching after 2 days.


----------



## joyzilli (Apr 29, 2006)

I was in Stuart Florida, on Hutchinson Island.  It's on the Atlantic, approx. 45 min. north of W. Palm Beach.  I have no idea where they really were - but after a week, I was certain they were in the room as well as the balcony.  Even though it was screened in, they can get right through the tiny holes.  This is the first time I've ever experienced this.  I have been to Florida many times and also the Caribbean in the summer.  I guess I've been lucky until now.


----------



## hibbeln (Apr 30, 2006)

Parts of the Florida Keys are known for them.  Like Little Torch Key.  I believe they like low-lying wet land.  And they go for some people and not others!


----------



## Gadabout (Apr 30, 2006)

Here's an article dealing with natural insect repellents:

http://www.stretcher.com/stories/06/06apr24g.cfm


----------

